# South Park - 3/22 - "The Return of Chef"



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

OMFG!!!! Brilliant!!! :up: :up: :up:

They really stuck it to the clams!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Jewbs!


----------



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

LOL!

Rob


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

and the farewell speach in the end even gave chef a nice little farewell...but that was great pieceing it together


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

I know why they did it, but I didn't like it at all.


----------



## berkchops516 (Dec 5, 2005)

Matt and Tre do it again!

Outstanding episode!

That is why I love Southpark, 1 week turnaround time for episodes lets them stay current.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Great! I hope we get to see more of


Spoiler



"Darth Chef"


 in the future


----------



## djej1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought that this was an outstanding episode. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

My god. Trey and Matt out did themselves this week. I don't think this ep will get Hayes back anytime soon, and rightfully so.


----------



## Trackellalouise (Sep 22, 2004)

Brill-iant. I think we're going to save this one, just in case it never airs again!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

"How would you children like to suck on my chocolate salty balls?
Oh, you mean like a chocolate candy?
NO, I MEAN MY BALLS!!!"


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!!!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Peppermint Hippo....

Classic...

LOL throughout the whole thing. The Chef audio clips were hilarious, a homage to Howard Stern and crew and their phony phone calls.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> OMFG!!!! Brilliant!!! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> They really stuck it to the clams!


I agree the episode was genius.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

This is what the Super Adventurers Club actually believes. That was the best.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Brilliant episode.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

To come up with that in less than a week is amazing. They successfully buried not only Hayes, but also scientoligy, and the best part is there is nothing either can do about it either.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

knuckles said:


> I know why they did it, but I didn't like it at all.


Same here. It was entertaining for a few minutes, but once the chef sound byte cutting wore off, it was a really unenjoyable episode.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Line that summed it all up. (Hope I get it right)

"Don't hate Chef, hate the fruity little club that scrambled his brains."


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Cartman: "Maybe he's OK. The last thing you do when you die is 5h!t your pants."

BRAAAAAAAAP

/awesome episode


----------



## Sir_Q (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah, guess I chef's voiceovers were from old episodes. I wondered about the "I, I can't break the locks" and I found it came from the Mechastreisand episode.

http://www.mihan.org/southpk1/scrip...sandScript.html

Great episode.


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Peppermint Hippo....
> 
> Classic...
> 
> LOL throughout the whole thing. The Chef audio clips were hilarious, a homage to Howard Stern and crew and their phony phone calls.


hoo hoo - I invented editing audio clips together. Tell 'em Fred

Great episode - couldnt have been a better send off to Chef


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Lesson: Don't p*ss off the South Park guys  

I havn't laughed this hard at a South Park in a long time.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Isaac Hayes had to have seen this coming.  :up: 

"Mountain lion!"
"Grizzly bear!"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

They should have had the bear sodomize him first.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think that was the same mountain lion that terrorized Kim Bauer in 24. 

And even though they said "Don't be mad at Chef, be mad at the fruity little club that scrambled his brains", they must have been pretty mad at Chef; that was a really horrific death, even by SP standards.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

"Did he touch you here" , "Did he do this to you", " Hey, my uncle Jimmy did that to me!!"

Absolutley one of the funniest Eps in a long time - keep on slamming that cult anywhich way you can.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

This really was genius. The sound bites clipped together for the 1st 10-15 minutes brought on uncontrollable laughter. I honestly thought they did a great job grilling the way Isaac Hayes went out while still including the point that Chef was a very important part of the show for the past 8 years and that they'll miss him.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was a pretty impressive guest list at the funeral, too. I'll have to watch it again tonight but I seem to recall seeing Elton and Cathy Lee and T&P, among many others.

I really really hope they work Darth Chef into a future episode!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

When South Park is good, it's GREAT! This was one of the great ones.

A PERFECT "tribute" to Chef while skewering Isaac and his 'fruity little club'


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Is it any more retarded than God sending his son to earth to die for our sins? Is it any more retarded than Buddha sitting under a tree for 20 years???"

"Yes. It's way, way more retarded."



Personally, I think they're all equally retarded, but it was a good line anyway.


----------



## havanahjoe (Oct 14, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> That was a pretty impressive guest list at the funeral, too. I'll have to watch it again tonight but I seem to recall seeing Elton and Cathy Lee and T&P, among many others.


Yep, saw Elton, T&P and would be good to see that slower to find others.

I really liked the episode. I was expecting to see TC show up again but the way they did it was even better. No one can complain but they still got their point across. Brilliant.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

havanahjoe said:


> I was expecting to see TC show up again


The opening credits montage has a clip of TC going into the closet.

Tom Cruise just won't come out of the closet.


----------



## havanahjoe (Oct 14, 2002)

busyba said:


> The opening credits montage has a clip of TC going into the closet.
> 
> Tom Cruise just won't come out of the closet.


LOL! I'll have to check the credits again. If TC finds out he'll want that removed from there. Whiny b*tch.


----------



## juststained (Nov 2, 2005)

That was awesome!! 


I think everyone on my block heard me laughing!


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Latest report from Fox is Isaac Hayes didn't write the letter that caused this uproar. Fox11 LA says they heard Isaac had a stroke and some other member of Scientology wrote the letter using his name. Currently they are trying to verify if this is fact or fiction.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Completely not shocking if true. The "church" does all kinds of things like this.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

DVDKingdom said:


> Latest report from Fox is Isaac Hayes didn't write the letter that caused this uproar. Fox11 LA says they heard Isaac had a stroke and some other member of Scientology wrote the letter using his name. Currently they are trying to verify if this is fact or fiction.


Source (link)? I find it hard to believe that Matt & Trey would put together an episode like this without all the facts.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

KRS said:


> Source? I find it hard to believe that Matt & Trey would put together an episode like this without all the facts.


So does Fox LA, they are attempting to get more details. I heard this today on Good Day LA (Fox Morning News). They have not given any further info other than they are hearing this through other news sources not sure who they said (Fox News Channel) quite possibly.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome episode. I really hope Darth Chef makes a return in the future!


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

chewbaccad said:


> Awesome episode. I really hope Darth Chef makes a return in the future!


As Cartman's mom (since his in-show mom is actually his dad).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"I want to / stick my balls / inside your rectum / Kyle"


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

I love how badly they cut the sound clips together. I was LOL every time they did it. 
Great Episode, I will have to start watching this show again.

Note to Scientologists on this board, The only reasone I watched this episode was because of all of the free advertising that they gave to SP. I stoped watching SP a couple of years ago, but I will have to start watching again


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

windracer said:


> Isaac Hayes had to have seen this coming.  :up:
> 
> "Mountain lion!"
> "Grizzly bear!"


Man, they blew a great chance there.

Mountain lion
Grizzly Bear
Little bird ??
Dick Cheney aiming for bird shoots chef in the face accidentally.

-smak-


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

smak said:


> Man, they blew a great chance there.
> 
> Mountain lion
> Grizzly Bear
> ...


I kinda was expecting the loin at first to hike his leg.....


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

The satanic forest creatures orgy would have been good too.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

ITs been reported for over a week that he may not have written that letter, but its all BS as far as I'm concerned. 

Its amazing how he started getting hate mail sent to him, then this "he didnt actually quit himself" came out. BS. He quit and once he realized that the people were against him, he wanted to try and save face, but a bunch of people do not believe him at all.

I hope to god they mock the fake religion somemore this season with the SAC


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mike3775 said:


> I hope to god they mock the fake religion somemore this season with the SAC


I hope to Xenu!


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

timr_42 said:


> I kinda was expecting the loin at first to hike his leg.....


loin? freudian slip?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> I hope to god they mock the fake religion somemore


As opposed to all those "real" ones?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Stop ragging on Scientology!!!!! OR ELSE.....

I'm going to call Security!! (cue dramatic music, evil laugh)


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

Very funny episode. Nice hark back to a previous epi when Cartman mentioned the crapping your pants line

I had a hard time laughing, though, at point. The story Fox et al are reporting is that Hayes had a stroke back in January, and was in good part financially reliant on South Park.

There is also word coming out that "Those words allegedly came from Scientologist, Christina "Kumi" Kimball, a fashion executive for designer Craig Taylor." You can read this at Andrew Sullivan's blog.

If this is true, I feel pretty badly that these awful crazy fruitcakes are taking advantage of a stroke victim dependent on the income. You can also read Hayes interview with The Onion in January, which is the opposite of this supposed statement. 

Seems fishy to me. But all that aside, well done episode.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bottomsup said:


> Very funny episode. Nice hark back to a previous epi when Cartman mentioned the crapping your pants line
> 
> I had a hard time laughing, though, at point. The story Fox et al are reporting is that Hayes had a stroke back in January, and was in good part financially reliant on South Park.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a scientology spin cover-up to me. Maybe he did maybe he didn't have a stroke. I suspect that Matt and Trey would have known if he had a stroke 3 months ago. I also suspect that they attempted to vigorously get in touch with him when they heard his comments.

My opinion is scientologists are sleazy and will go to extreme lengths to protect themselves. Their attempt to spin this to make the South Park guys look bad seems just like that.

It does seem unfortunate that Isaac Hayes is trapped in the middle of all this, but I think the episode did a pretty good job of paying him homage and even going so far as to say we don't really blame you for what happened but blame those wackos behind you.

I just think it would have been very difficult to keep the fact that Isaac Hayes had a stroke in January a secret for months and months, but perhaps they did manage to do it. Certainly never heard word one about it until well after all of this happened.


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

I just do not think it necessary to villify Hayes until all the facts are in. Scientologists are not exactly known for backing down; Kirstie Alley just compared Rolling Stone to Reader's Digest for their article on scientology, and Tom Cruise, as far as I know, never apologized for his offensive remarks re: pharmacology Maybe Hayes does, but scientologists as a group do not seem to care for damage control. Maybe Hayes isn't a good scientologist, I don't know. I just think we may not have all the facts yet.

To review: Hayes was supposedly hospitalized for exhaustion, which WAS known, but his friends are saying now that it was a stroke. I also think Hayes' interview with The Onion right before the stroke are shockingly different than this so-called statement.

Perhaps Matt and Trey were fooled; the scientologists are evil and organized enough to be able to do that


I think when doubt raised its head on Monday or so, that part with Darth Chef could have been added on to be sure Chef wasn't totally a goner, in case Hayes wanted back in. Or, alternatively, never really wanted out.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I was laughing the whole episode it was perfect. The mention of darth chef still makes me chuckle. Matt and Trey were on thier game this is the best episode of south park in years.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

bottomsup said:


> You can also read Hayes interview with The Onion in January, which is the opposite of this supposed statement.


I haven't seen the interview you mentioned, but you are aware that The Onion is a comedy news source, right? The "interview" almost certainly didn't take place, and was surely concocted as a joke.

Edit: I found the interview you mentioned. Although it was linked from a page on the onion, it wasn't part of the onion...it was avclub:

http://www.avclub.com/content/node/44132/1

The bits about South Park are on page 2


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

Tne interview was in an offshoot owned by Onion, Inc., the A.V.Club.

He has alot of great stuff in that interview, but one pertinent quote: 
"AVC: They did just do an episode that made fun of your religion, Scientology. Did that bother you?

IH: Well, I talked to Matt and Trey about that. They didn't let me know until it was done. I said, "Guys, you have it all wrong. We're not like that. I know that's your thing, but get your information correct, because somebody might believe that ****, you know?" But I understand what they're doing. I told them to take a couple of Scientology courses, and understand what we do. [Laughs.]"

It's a good interview.

And it was a GREAT South Park episode, all around. I just felt uncomfortable because I am not sure of all the facts. I still think something is fishy, and I do not think it makes Matt and Trey look bad if it does turn out that they were duped. It just shows the power of crazy!

Cartman was awesome, as usual.

Edit: Guess we were writing at the same time I couldn't post link because I haven't posted 5 times yet. Sigh.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bottomsup said:


> Tne interview was in an offshoot owned by Onion, Inc., the A.V.Club.
> 
> He has alot of great stuff in that interview, but one pertinent quote:
> "AVC: They did just do an episode that made fun of your religion, Scientology. Did that bother you?
> ...


Fishy smishy. Hayes is a hypocritical ******-bag. I don't care if he or his cult wrote any of those statements.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I read that interview and the first thing that popped into my mind was how he was trying to prove that scientology doesn't believe in that stuff that they mocked, when everyone knows its true.

The fact remains, the episode was great, and I love how they tossed it right back into the faces of scientologists and said, "you want to fight, we are prepared to fight". Its about time people stood up to scientology and showed their beliefs to the public.

Notice how the "religion" has not repsonded to that full page ad blaming them for the death of a woman who was killed by the schizophrenic son she was told to treat with vitamins instead of psychiatric care.

The ad refers readers to a Web site, which provides details on the case of Jeremy Perkins, a 28-year-old schizophrenic who stabbed his mother to death. Perkins was a staunch Scientologist and his mother was a counselor in the church  which opposes psychiatry and psychiatric drugs and believes modern psychiatric medicine derives from an ancient alien civilizations plot to drug and enslave humanity, notes the site. Amazing, how fast all the celebs clam up when that news broke bout the religion. Some one needs medication, so lets give them vitamins instead.


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Fishy smishy. Hayes is a hypocritical ******-bag. I don't care if he or his cult wrote any of those statements.


I thought John Edward was the biggest ****** in the universe

All right, I cave. I have little respect for scientology, ok none. But I do have respect for a man, Hayes, who did decent work and as the fox news article says, "has been denied access to profits from his own material for almost 30 years." 
While he is suffering from a stroke that "may have affected his memory and speech," his nutcase rep is surrounding him, and someone may be out there stripping him of his livelihood, speaking for him because he did not publicly decry the episode himself, rather, almost defended it.

That has to be heresy with the scientologists, and this could be their twisted way of of punishing him and protecting their "asset."

Hmm, sounds similar to the episode. Instead of being brainwashed into believing SoutH Park is bigoted, perhaps others are speaking for him.

ETA: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,188720,00.html Scroll down to "Isaac Hayes is No Quitter" to read more on this.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, I can't believe no one has said this yet, and I know I am already going to hell (My friend Mo is driving the bus-we'll have a great time! Join us!) so-
Was that stripper in the club (can't remember her name...something booty? Nonstop Booty? Something like that) vaguely reminiscent of Mandisa?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bottomsup said:


> I thought John Edward was the biggest ****** in the universe
> 
> All right, I cave. I have little respect for scientology, ok none. But I do have respect for a man, Hayes, who did decent work and as the fox news article says, "has been denied access to profits from his own material for almost 30 years."
> While he is suffering from a stroke that "may have affected his memory and speech," his nutcase rep is surrounding him, and someone may be out there stripping him of his livelihood, speaking for him because he did not publicly decry the episode himself, rather, almost defended it.
> ...


Blah blah blah Fox news blah blah blah. Until proven otherwise he is a ******. I keep hearing people say that he has no rights to his past works profits? Is there an explanation for this? Is it related to his bankruptcy of the 70's? I ask because I do not know.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Regina said:


> Ok, I can't believe no one has said this yet, and I know I am already going to hell (My friend Mo is driving the bus-we'll have a great time! Join us!) so-
> Was that stripper in the club (can't remember her name...something booty? Nonstop Booty? Something like that) vaguely reminiscent of Mandisa?


I said it earlier today in the American Idol thread


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Figaro said:


> I said it earlier today in the American Idol thread


DUDE! I just read it! THANK YOU! I thought I was alone... :up: 
See you in Hell!


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Blah blah blah Fox news blah blah blah. Until proven otherwise he is a ******.


That can go both ways, too, you know. All we have is a written statement--there is nothing to prove that it was actually Hayes who said it. In fact, people are coming out to say the opposite, which seems to me there is MORE proof on one side then on the other.

Love the randon moment someone already mentioned--crossing the bridge and Cartman's joke And Stan pinching his nose," No, here we go."


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Sign the petition to boycott *MI:3* until the Scientology episode re-airs.

http://www.petitiononline.com/chefgate/petition.html


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Is it disingenuous to boycott something I wouldnt have seen anyway?


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow... they made that in like a week. How the hell did they make that in a week?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Doesn't SP use Macromedia Flash now?


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, this was the first time in years that I actually set out to watch a SP episode, so thanks, Isaac, Tom, and the rest of you nutcases! I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I've now got a SP for the show, which I had gradually stopped watching after the first season or two.

I'm glad I read the Rolling Stone article before I saw the ep, because my greater understanding of the Scientology references made it much funnier.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think that was the same mountain lion that terrorized Kim Bauer in 24.
> :


That's the exact same thing I thought about when the lion showed up...if only they had thrown Kim down that ravine also.....


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Doesn't SP use Macromedia Flash now?


Actually I think they use Maya or 3D Studio Max. They just immitate the paper cut out animation now.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

"We use Corel Draw for design and Maya 3.0 for animation on a Windows NT platform. Occasionally we'll create new textures using Photoshop 5.5 and we composite shots using Composer and Digital Fusion."

from here: http://www.spscriptorium.com/SPinfo/MakingOfSouthPark.htm


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> "We use Corel Draw for design and Maya 3.0 for animation on a Windows NT platform. Occasionally we'll create new textures using Photoshop 5.5 and we composite shots using Composer and Digital Fusion."
> 
> from here: http://www.spscriptorium.com/SPinfo/MakingOfSouthPark.htm


 :up:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> "I want to / stick my balls / inside your rectum / Kyle"


"Kenny / how would you/ like to / sodomize / my black ass?"


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> "Kenny / how would you/ like to / sodomize / my black ass?"


That's the line that had me rolling!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

heyitscory said:


> Wow... they made that in like a week. How the hell did they make that in a week?


They made the "Quintuplets 2000" episode in about a day an a half - Elian Gonzales was rescued on a Sunday and they recreated it on the episode that Wednesday.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

Hayes was on Opie and Anthony in December, and when he was asked about the Scientology episode, he said that if you take that seriously, then he would sell you the Brooklyn Bridge for 2 dollars.... So, I would guess that it wasn't his choice to quit.

And in the episode, they did say not to blame Chef, blame the group.


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

They are able to make changes to the show up until about the time the show is going to air from what I've read.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> "We use Corel Draw for design and Maya 3.0 for animation on a Windows NT platform. Occasionally we'll create new textures using Photoshop 5.5 and we composite shots using Composer and Digital Fusion."
> 
> from here: http://www.spscriptorium.com/SPinfo/MakingOfSouthPark.htm


That info is from 2002. There's a good chance their workflow has changed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did love how they used the cut-up audio clips, but the whole child molestation subject just made me too uncomfortable. Then they stopped the cut-up audio. I liked the episode but I think it could have been much better.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Until proven otherwise he is a ******.


Yer darn tootin'. This is America, where a man is guilty until proven innocent. And how hard would it be to prove that Hayes _didn't_ say something? Some people are so unreasonable...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TeeSee said:


> Yer darn tootin'. This is America, where a man is guilty until proven innocent. And how hard would it be to prove that Hayes _didn't_ say something? Some people are so unreasonable...


No, this is the court of public opinion where you remain a ****** until you grow a pair and tell your cult to piss off. The verdict of ****** still stands.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bondelev said:


> Sign the petition to boycott *MI:3* until the Scientology episode re-airs.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/chefgate/petition.html


Online petitions aren't worth the paper they're not written on.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

nataylor said:


> That info is from 2002. There's a good chance their workflow has changed.


There is a good chance, but it was the best article I could find on their system.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

heyitscory said:


> Wow... they made that in like a week. How the hell did they make that in a week?


They have their produciton pipeline set up as a finely tuned machine. As others have pointed out, the cranked out the Elian Gonzales episode in 3 days.

A major factor in their turnaround time is that they do not farm out their animation to Korea like other shows ('The Simpsons' for one) do. They do it entirely in-house from soup to nuts.

The one downside is that my TiVo guide data usually doesn't have any information on new episodes until the last minute; it just shows the generic "Adventures of four boys from Colorado" description. I believe I even once saw guide data added retroactively to an episode I already recorded (but I can't be totally sure about that).


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Figaro said:


> No, this is the court of public opinion where you remain a ****** until you grow a pair and tell your cult to piss off. The verdict of ****** still stands.


Hmmm...And I was thinking of him more as a giant turd sandwich. <sigh> Oh well...whattayagunna do?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

SparkleMotion said:


> Hmmm...And I was thinking of him more as a giant turd sandwich. <sigh> Oh well...whattayagunna do?


I think of him as a walking and talking taco that poops ice cream.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)




----------



## dumbunny (May 14, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Blah blah blah Fox news blah blah blah. Until proven otherwise he is a ******.


Ironically, truthiness-comments like this are the usual M.O. of Fox news.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

marksman said:


> I just think it would have been very difficult to keep the fact that Isaac Hayes had a stroke in January a secret for months and months, but perhaps they did manage to do it. Certainly never heard word one about it until well after all of this happened.


Didn't the scientologists hide L. Ron Hubbard's death for years?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Frequently sound effects will change from the wednesday showing to the Saturday, as they are so rushed to get it to air, they go back and tweak it afterwards.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

nataylor said:


> That info is from 2002. There's a good chance their workflow has changed.


Here's one from a month ago... http://www.digitalproducer.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=37710

Maya software running on Mac hardware.


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> Online petitions aren't worth the paper they're not written on.


Well, it got covered in the _*WASHINGON POST*_!

I'd say that's worth something!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, -2 points for the Post.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I just want to chime in. It wasn't their strongest or weakest episode, but man...from news story to concept to cartoon in such a short time span - amazing. They really packed in some good little jokes around the main theme, too. The fast turnaround time on topical news events is what makes South Park great - they're usually the best episodes in my book.

I don't know why, but I think Hayes might eventually come back. We'll see. If nothing else, bring on the new Chef, with or without spliced audio. The beauty of it is that "new" Chef doesn't even need to sound the same.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Funny ep. I, for one, am glad Chef is gone. I never much cared for his character. I say more Cartman!


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Funny ep. I, for one, am glad Chef is gone. I never much cared for his character. I say more Cartman!


and more Towelie too


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Children...would you like some salisbury steak?


----------



## havanahjoe (Oct 14, 2002)

They forgot chef's parents!

-and I yelled. I said, "What do you want from us, monster?!" And the monster bent down and said, "...Uh I need about tree-fitty."


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

*********MESSAGE DELETED*********


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

For some reason i laughed hysterically at Randy Marsh's little jig when chef came back.

I loved how chef's "problem" seemed to get worse.

It first started out as just what you'd expect, them piecing together different sound bites from Hayes throught the years. 

Then the joining of each piece got worse and worse, until it was obvious they were trying to make it as bad as possible.

-smak-


----------



## DoubleAK (Sep 18, 2003)

tlynch5 said:


> and more Towelie too


Yes, we need more Towelie, especially since I bought all his merchandise! 

Loved this episode as well. Thought the 'don't blame the person - blame the cult' message was well done, and matched my feelings about it.

Only thing missing was the intentionally cheesy Chef Over the Years montage...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DoubleAK said:


> Only thing missing was the intentionally cheesy Chef Over the Years montage...


...with the "montage" song playing over it, naturally....


----------



## fredo (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't watched South Park in a while, but watched this episode cause of all the hoopla but has there been an episode before where Kenny has appeared but not died? I thought they always kill Kenny in every episode he is in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

fredo said:


> I haven't watched South Park in a while, but watched this episode cause of all the hoopla but has there been an episode before where Kenny has appeared but not died? I thought they always kill Kenny in every episode he is in.


They stopped doing that a long time ago. They do still on occasion kill Kenny, but they don't force it or go out of their way to do so.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

busyba said:


> They stopped doing that a long time ago. They do still on occasion kill Kenny, but they don't force it or go out of their way to do so.


I thought Kenny died permanently last year - wassup?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I thought Kenny died permanently last year - wassup?


Kenny died 3 or so years ago, was gone an entire season, and then returned. After his return, he dies much less frequently.



Spoiler



Kenny returned to life in the episode where Jesus is killed by the Iraqis while rescuing Santa. Jesus hasn't been back since.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

havanahjoe said:


> They forgot chef's parents!
> 
> -and I yelled. I said, "What do you want from us, monster?!" And the monster bent down and said, "...Uh I need about tree-fitty."


"She gave him a dollah!"


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

fredo said:


> I thought they always kill Kenny in every episode he is in.


Slow down the opening titles. Watch what happens to Kenny. (This started back when they stopped killing him off during the actual body of each episode.)


----------



## paragon (Mar 27, 2004)

On the topic of quick turnaround times....the Christmas in Canada episode where Saddam was the Wizard of Oz is another example of three day turnaround time...Saddam was captured on a Sunday (I think) and they had him in the box with the beard on Wednesday.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Another episode with quick turnaround was the Kindergarten Elections - right after the 2000 national elections.

Best line in that episode (IMHO) - Mr Garrison, "Oh great, Flora's undecided."


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

bottomsup said:


> I just do not think it necessary to villify Hayes until all the facts are in.


Are the facts in yet?


_while we're on the subject......_


> *Bart('s) scientology dig*
> After nearly two decades of being an underachiever and proud of it, Bart Simpson has finally had a cow all of his own. So what finally caused the worlds most famous ten-year-old boy to bug-out?
> 
> Did Lisa turn his skateboard into a peace float for the Springfield parade? Was Nelson elected chief of police? Not quite.
> ...


_also mentioned here_


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the mt lion had to be from 24 i agree  glad to see terrance and phillip made it to the funeral as i do miss their wonderful skits. I didn't think they would actually kill chef....heck he hasn't been in most eps the past year so we barely missed him anyway.


----------

